# Rescue Remedy while pregnant



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Not sure if this belongs in H&H, but I'm specifically wondering if anyone has used Rescue Remedy (drops) while pregnant. I've never used it before (ever), but my MW recommended it and my anxiety is out of hand these days!

I am nervous in general about taking any supplements/drugs, etc. and haven't even been able to handle prenatals this time. I was just wondering if anyone could share their experience as to what RR did for them/how it felt/any SE while pregnant. I'm 32wks BTW and would be taking it for panic attacks (feeling "out of control", racing pounding heart with some skipped beats, hot flash, feeling the need to flee!) and some generalized anxiety (pretty much worrying about having palpitations, dread, or just feeling bad about my anxiety in general).

Also, has anyone ever used it during labor?

TIA!!!!!!


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

I loved Rescue Remedy while I was pregnant last time.

I too don't really use supplements etc., but I don't think RR falls in to that category.

Our family went through a major trauma (cousin was murdered), and RR really took the edge off when I felt like I might have a mental breakdown. I highly recommend it, I used the spray. I have also heard that it is fabulous for during labour, although I did not use it then.

Another thing I heard was that it's good for kid's (when they're frustrated or having a temper tantrum), but again, I haven't used it for that purpose.

Hope you're feeling alright.

Andrea


----------



## sostinkinhappy (May 27, 2006)

Sheesh, I think I should have had a port installed and just had the stuff fed through that when I was pregnant with baby #2! Major, major anxiety issues (I was a key witness in a criminal trial against my bio-dad but that's another post for another day). Used it all during pregnancy and labor--my son now calls it my happy drops!

At any rate, Rescue Remedy was recommended to my by my midwife, I used it then and still use it now. I have several bottles tucked in various places around the house, one in the diaper bag, and one in the first-aid kit.


----------



## mchalehm (Feb 5, 2007)

I think it's quite safe, but it's never helped me much. Some ladies have great luck with it, though.


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Thank you for your replies. I have a bottle that I bought a week ago. I have carried it around with me and opened it over the weekend (while having a particularly anxious time at the mall), but chickened out and didn't take it. I think I may "practice" taking it at home with dh so I convince myself that nothing horrible will happen to me from using it. Then hopefully it will be useful!

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

I took it to help w/ my anxiety during DD's pregnancy and especially for sleeping. It helps me a lot. I have also used it during births before as a MW assistant.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm not ever without it. I used it in labor, too. It was VERY helpful.


----------



## mama_nomad (Apr 11, 2005)

our family doesn't go anywhere without rescue remedy. it is basically flower essences in an alcohol base (but not enough to, like, give you a buzz







) and it great for anxiety. it is harmless and can either be taken straight (a few drops under the tongue--kind burns) or some drops in a little water...or the spray someone mentioned.

anxiety sucks. i hope you find it helpful. i had really bad anxiety attacks in the car during my last pregnancy. pregnancy can do crazy things to your body and mind!


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Just wanted to update everyone. I finally broke down and tried the Rescue Remedy last week and it is amazing!!!! At first, I was still very anxious (generalized anxiety). Then yesterday I was able to use it at the very start of what felt like a panic attack (waking up from nap with heart racing). Within 30seconds I felt better. Last week I had a similar experience w/o the Rescue Remedy and it resulted in a horrific, full blown panic experience with racing heart and thoughts for almost an hour.

I am so relieved that there is something I can do to help myself at this point, and I'm so thankful for your replies which made me feel more confident trying it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

That is great. I have never heard of it but I am curious!


----------



## othersomethings (Jul 4, 2007)

I've been using it liberally to help with heartburn.


----------



## misskerri (Aug 3, 2007)

I did some research back in October, and determined from what I read that RR is safe during pregnancy. Back then (and you may already have heard all this, since we're in the same DDC), I was told that I needed to have surgery (at 24 weeks pregnant) to remove my ovary due to a suspicious cyst. I was sooooo worried about the baby's well-being, whether or not I had cancer, and how I was going to afford being off work for 6 weeks (but that was the least of my concerns). I was such a wreck that I was crying all the time, could barely function, couldn't eat. About the only thing I could do was sleep.

Taking RR *really* helped me calm down and feel not so panicked. It was the first time I'd ever taken it for any reason (the only other person I'd ever known to use it gave it to her cats), but I was glad to have it.


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leafwood* 
Just wanted to update everyone. I finally broke down and tried the Rescue Remedy last week and it is amazing!!!! At first, I was still very anxious (generalized anxiety). Then yesterday I was able to use it at the very start of what felt like a panic attack (waking up from nap with heart racing). Within 30seconds I felt better. Last week I had a similar experience w/o the Rescue Remedy and it resulted in a horrific, full blown panic experience with racing heart and thoughts for almost an hour.

I am so relieved that there is something I can do to help myself at this point, and I'm so thankful for your replies which made me feel more confident trying it.

Thanks again!

i too suffer from generalized anxiety disorder and have in the past had severe panic attacks. i have used rescue remedy while pg and bfing and found it slightly helpful. i also visited with a local herablist who works with bach flower essenses and he made a yummy concoction that worked well in conjunction with zoloft. i know many people are against allopathic, or traditional western medcine but i would suggest finding a nice and knowledgable psychiatrist and seeing if there is a good treatment option for you. my experience with postpartum panic attacks and anxiety was that it was very debilitating, and taking western meds helped in saving my life, literally and figuratively. blessings on your new baby and you!


----------

